# Streaming my progress of scenery and rail



## Rickcreativelab (Apr 11, 2019)

Hello everyone, 
My name is Rick and im kinda new to scenery building.
i used to play with the marklin track my dad had in the past.

now that i live with my wife. i get the opportunity to buy my own scenery tools and items to build a small scenery, and the next step is to build the train tracks in a scenery and build it bigger and bigger.

im streaming all my progress and building on twith.tv/rickcreativelab 
In this stream i hope to get as many tips and tricks as possible to learn everything about the sceery and train parts.
In the background i try to play some good music(request if you want to).

Hope to see some of you on there feel free to chat.

Rick


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome. I like that kit and you did a good job building it.

Is that a Faller, Kibri, Vollmer, or another brand?


----------



## Rickcreativelab (Apr 11, 2019)

The buildings are faller, the grass and wood chips are NOCH , it is a NOCH collection containing grass, wood chips, gravel, hedge, road pièces and road agents, and i bought the faller alpen collection to combine it all in one


----------



## Rickcreativelab (Apr 11, 2019)

I will resume building tonight so if anyone is interested, come join me on switch.tv/rickcreativelab i will see you there!


----------



## Rickcreativelab (Apr 11, 2019)

*Now Online*

I'm now live streaming my progress on the village.
Watch it on: twitch.tv/rickcreativelab


----------

